# Frage zum Feederfutter



## °^°anatol°^° (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

Ich habe eine Frage ich möchte mit meinem cousin am Sonntag an die Weser zum Feedern !

1. Die stelle beangeln wir (ich) zum ersten mal ( an der Weser angeln wir das erste mal sonst nur im See) 

2. Ich wollte mir das Futter selber machen das Rezept sieht so aus:

900 Gr Toastbrot 
300 Gr Kakao Pulver 
eine Packung Maden 
und ins Wasser eine Menge Zucker 

(soll ich noch gemahlenes Frolic rein tun so 200-300 Gr ???) 

Wie hört sich das an ?? habt ihr verbesserungsforschläge ? oder Kritik ?? bitte hilft mir 

Danke!


----------



## DerJonsen (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Also für mich klingt das eher wie Futterbeton...sorry aber kann uch sein dass ich mich irre, ich würde die empfehlen dir für 2-3 Euro maximal/kg  nen Fertigfutter zu kaufen, das mit etwas Paniermehl klebriger machen (fürn Fluss halt) und paar Maden, Partikel mit rein und du bist auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Hmm na wie du meinst nur ich habe ein Vidio in Youtube gesehen ich suche es grade, da wurde es auch mit Toastbrot angefüttert und das wollte ich auch mal halt ausprobieren. 

Hatt villeicht jemand anderes eine andere Meinung ???  und mir helfen ?


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Ich habe das Vidio gefunden hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkd_E7dwA1o&feature=related  das gleiche wollte ich auch machen nur das Futter noch verfeinern ! und als köder Maden nehmen.


----------



## Downbeat (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Das Video kenne ich aber das eignet sich, meiner Meinung nach, nicht zum Feedern, sondern nur zum matchen.


----------



## Endmin (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Also ich würde das mit dem Toastbrot auch nicht machen.
Das Rezept hört sich eher nach einem Teig an, das Futter wird sich nicht schön aus dem Korb lösen.

Nehm lieber Paniermehl als deine Grundsubstanz

50% Paniermehl
30% Zwiebackmehl oder Schokobiscuit(dann ohne das Kakaopulver wie unten geschrieben)
20% Speculatiusmehl
plus 100g Kakaopulver pro kg Futter
plus 50g gemahlene Kokosraspeln pro kg Futter

Einfach einbisschen googlen, da findest du unzählige Eigenrezepte. Welches zu deinem Gewässer passt, wird dir hier wohl keiner sagen können 

Frolic kleinmahlen und ins Futter ist eine Top Idee, mach ich auch manchmal!


----------



## Downbeat (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Endmin hat Recht, in der Art würd ich`s auch machen.
Ansonsten hier mal stöbern... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150704


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



Endmin schrieb:


> Also ich würde das mit dem Toastbrot auch nicht machen.
> Das Rezept hört sich eher nach einem Teig an, das Futter wird sich nicht schön aus dem Korb lösen.
> 
> Nehm lieber Paniermehl als deine Grundsubstanz
> ...





OK danke !! 

Ich werde das Rezept nehmen das du mir beschrieben hast nur eine frage noch diese Zutaten: Zwiebackmehl und Schokobiscuit und Speculatiusmehl kriege ich die in einem Aldi/ Lidel/ Real Markt ???? und sind die sehr teuer ??


----------



## Endmin (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Ja also die Zutaten gibt es in jedem normalen Supermarkt.
Bei Aldi vielleicht nicht alles weil die Auswahl sehr beschränkt ist.
Paniermehl das Kilo etwa 70 Cent
Zwieback weiß ich nicht (also nicht nach Mehl suchen, sondern Zwieback kaufen und den klein machen)

Ein ganz einfaches wär:

50 % Paniermehl
20 % Haferflocken
30 % gemahlene Frolic

Einfach aber effektiv 
Deinen Ideen sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt.
Schau mal hier, da steht viel drin :

http://www.feederecke.de/n_downloads/index.php


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



Endmin schrieb:


> Ja also die Zutaten gibt es in jedem normalen Supermarkt.
> Bei Aldi vielleicht nicht alles weil die Auswahl sehr beschränkt ist.
> Paniermehl das Kilo etwa 70 Cent
> Zwieback weiß ich nicht (also nicht nach Mehl suchen, sondern Zwieback kaufen und den klein machen)
> ...




Was ist das für ein Link ? muss ich mir das runterladen ? kostenlos??

oke ich denke ich mache es so
 500 gr Paniermehl
 300 gr gemahlenen Frolic 
 200 gr Kakao
 150 gr Haferflocken
 2-3 Packungen Vanillezucker
 Maden 
 soll ich villeicht noch Kokusnus raspeln rein machen ?


----------



## Downbeat (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



°^°anatol°^° schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Link ? muss ich mir das runterladen ? kostenlos??
> 
> oke ich denke ich mache es so
> 500 gr Paniermehl
> ...


Das is nen Link zu ner Seite über`s feedern kannste mal durchlesen, das hilft weiter. Das Programm ist für umme und soll dir helfen selber Rezepte zu erstellen und die Möglickeiten deines Futters besser beurteilen zu können (Aktivität etc.).
Dein Rezept klingt nicht schlecht aber 100gr weniger Kakao und 100gr mehr Haferflocken würd ich sagen. Kokos würd ich weglassen.


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

mir ist grade noch was eingefallen was ist wenn ich 50-100 gr gemahlene haselnüsse nehme  und es dazu packe ???


----------



## Downbeat (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Am einfachsten und besten ist es mMn immer noch einfach nen Fertigfutter für 2,50 zu kaufen und das dann mit 1kg Paniermehl strecken. Futter komplett selber machen lohnt einfach nicht mehr, da es kaum Geld spart und Fertigfutter perfekt auf deinen Zielfisch abgestimmt ist. Das Futter kann man dann noch mit Haferflocken und Maden verfeinern.


----------



## Doc Plato (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Hi,

wie hier schon geschrieben worden ist, würde ich ein Päckchen Fertig-Feederfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ruhig 1:1, dann nen halben bis ganzen Liter Maden dazu und fertig. Wenn es unbedingt ein selbstgemischtes Futter sein soll, dann würde ich das Kakao weglassen. Habe selber mit Kakao im Futter schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

LG

Doc


----------



## Firehawk81 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> .... Futter komplett selber machen lohnt einfach nicht mehr, da es kaum Geld spart und Fertigfutter perfekt auf deinen Zielfisch abgestimmt ist. .....




Oh ha, auf was stützt du diese Aussage?|bigeyes  Bei einem Kapfenansitz gehen gut und gerne 5-6Kg Futter bei mir drauf. Von Anfutter sprechen wir hier noch nicht ein mal. Wenn ich dafür nicht mein eigenen Mix nehmen würde, wären da gleich mal 20-30€ nur für das Futter weck.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Oh ha, auf was stützt du diese Aussage?|bigeyes  Bei einem Kapfenansitz gehen gut und gerne 5-6Kg Futter bei mir drauf. Von Anfutter sprechen wir hier noch nicht ein mal. Wenn ich dafür nicht mein eigenen Mix nehmen würde, wären da gleich mal 20-30€ nur für das Futter weck.



1. Beim Feedern reichen 2kg Futter locker
2. Wenn man Fertigfutter als Sackware kauft, kosten 25kg knapp 30€. Günstiger und besser kann man es selber kaum machen.


----------



## Firehawk81 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> 1. Beim Feedern reichen 2kg Futter locker
> 2. Wenn man Fertigfutter als Sackware kauft, kosten 25kg knapp 30€. Günstiger und besser kann man es selber kaum machen.




2Kg für ein Ansitz ist ja ok. Aber wie oft gehst du feedern im Jahr? 20x? Also gleich mal 40Kg weck.

Ich will das Zeug aus dem Laden ja auch nicht schlecht reden. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden wie hoch sein Budget ist. Bei mir zumindest Lohnt es sich, als Karpfenangler, sein Futter, einmal im Jahr, selbst zu machen.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> 2Kg für ein Ansitz ist ja ok. Aber wie oft gehst du feedern im Jahr? 20x? Also gleich mal 40Kg weck.
> 
> Ich will das Zeug aus dem Laden ja auch nicht schlecht reden. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden wie hoch sein Budget ist. Bei mir zumindest Lohnt es sich, als Karpfenangler, sein Futter, einmal im Jahr, selbst zu machen.



Wenn man hochwertige Zutaten für sein Futter verwenden will, lohnt es definitv nicht, das Futter selber zu mischen. Ich kaufe mir ein 25kg Sack Fertigfutter für 35€ und nehme mir immer 1kg und strecke den mit 1kg Paniermehl.


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

oke ich wollte nur noch eins sagen! in meiner nähe ghibt es nur eeinen angelladen und der ist beschissen aber die anderen alle sind mindestens 15 km weit weg.... und in diesem angelladen der in meiner nähe ist kostet eine packung feederfutter 9,50 und im internet kostet das gleiche futter höchstens 4 euro. da ich schüler bin kann ich nicht eben mal 15 km hin und zurück fahren und besonders mit dem fahrrad!!!! deswegen will ich mal ausprobieren futter selber machen.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass 1kg Futter fast 10€ kosten soll...


----------



## Brassenwilli (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Am einfachsten und besten ist es mMn immer noch einfach nen Fertigfutter für 2,50 zu kaufen und das dann mit 1kg Paniermehl strecken. Futter komplett selber machen lohnt einfach nicht mehr, da es kaum Geld spart und Fertigfutter perfekt auf deinen Zielfisch abgestimmt ist. Das Futter kann man dann noch mit Haferflocken und Maden verfeinern.



"Fertigfutter" heißt nicht umsonst "Fertigfutter" und "Paniermehl" ist leider nicht gleich "Paniermehl" 
Weizenpaniermehl a´la Aldi, Lidl, Rewe usw. Brötchen, Toastbrot, Weißbrot, Grau-/Feinbrot das Ganze geröstet oder natur und schon haben wir diverse Paniermehle mit gravierenden Unterschieden was das Klebe- und/oder Trennverhalten angeht.

Bei einem Fertig-und/oder Zielfischfutter, sind die Einzelmehle optimal auf einander abgestimmt um entsprechende Erfolge/Ergebnisse zu erzielen wenn man diesen Mischungen zum Strecken Paniermehl hinzufügt wird die Struktur und das Klebe-/Auflösungsverhalten teilweise komplett verändert.

Haferflocken wären für ein Stromfutter als Komponente zur Bindung vielleicht gerade noch eine Option, sie haben aber aus meiner Sicht nichts in einem Feederfutter verloren es sei denn, dass man den Feederkorb nur einmal am Tag aus dem Wasser holen will.


----------



## Endmin (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



°^°anatol°^° schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Link ? muss ich mir das runterladen ? kostenlos??
> 
> oke ich denke ich mache es so
> 500 gr Paniermehl
> ...




Zuviel verschiedene Sachen würde ich auch wieder nicht reinmachen, weniger ist oft mehr!


----------



## Hannoi1896 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



Brassenwilli schrieb:


> "Fertigfutter" heißt nicht umsonst "Fertigfutter" und "Paniermehl" ist leider nicht gleich "Paniermehl"
> Weizenpaniermehl a´la Aldi, Lidl, Rewe usw. Brötchen, Toastbrot, Weißbrot, Grau-/Feinbrot das Ganze geröstet oder natur und schon haben wir diverse Paniermehle mit gravierenden Unterschieden was das Klebe- und/oder Trennverhalten angeht.
> 
> Bei einem Fertig-und/oder Zielfischfutter, sind die Einzelmehle optimal auf einander abgestimmt um entsprechende Erfolge/Ergebnisse zu erzielen wenn man diesen Mischungen zum Strecken Paniermehl hinzufügt wird die Struktur und das Klebe-/Auflösungsverhalten teilweise komplett verändert.
> ...



Also ich erreiche mit dem Paniermehl eine für mich perfekte Bindung. Das Futter löst sich sehr gut und kann viele Lebendköder aufnehmen. Außerdem kann man auch nur mit Paniermehl feedern, man muss nur die Wassermenge perfekt abstimmen. 
Haferflocken sind mMn sehr gut fürs Feederfutter. Solange man sie ganz lässt und nicht mahlt, erhöhen sie die Bindung nicht. 

Ich erreiche mit meiner Mischung ein für meine Ansprüche perfektes Futter. Beim Selbermischen muss man die Zutaten ja auch abstimmen, um die richtige Bindung zu erzielen.


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

OKe leute war heute im angelladen habe mir zu überteuertes feederfutter 800gr für 8 euro gekauft und maden noch dazu.


ich möchte die mischung am sonntag noch mit maden ein bisschen haferflocken und paniermehl verfeinern und ins wasser noch zucker rein machen ach ja und wir überlegen noch ob wir auch eine halbe dose mais reinhauen sollen weil und auch als köder mais nehmen ? sollte ich das ausprobieren ??? 


und sonst noch was zum verbessern ?


----------



## Luku (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

i würd da nur je nach bedarf lebendfutter beimischen ...bzw. nicht direkt ins fertigfutter sondern erst beim befüllen des korbes dieses in den korb füllen.
die fertigmischungen sind im grunde bereits perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt. also kein paniermehl etc. beimischen.

dies wird aber wohl eine glaubensfrage sein.


----------



## DerJonsen (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



°^°anatol°^° schrieb:


> OKe leute war heute im angelladen habe mir zu überteuertes feederfutter 800gr für 8 euro gekauft und maden noch dazu.
> 
> 
> ich möchte die mischung am sonntag noch mit maden ein bisschen haferflocken und paniermehl verfeinern und ins wasser noch zucker rein machen ach ja und wir überlegen noch ob wir auch eine halbe dose mais reinhauen sollen weil und auch als köder mais nehmen ? sollte ich das ausprobieren ???
> ...



ÄHM bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht Flavor gekauft hast? also kein wirkliches Futter sondern irgendwelche Explosivgeschosse^^ da kosten 100gr ca nen Euro, anonsten ist das Sensas mit 5€/kg schon seeeehr teuer...nen Mosella für 3 oder nen Top Secret für 2/kg tuts da m.E. auch... v.a. wenn du alleine angelst und nich alle 3 m nen anderer sitzt

viel wichtiger ist übrigens die Feuchtigkeit des Futters, ich würde an deiner Stelle ne Büchse Mais reinkippen, Haferflocken und Paniermehl ist ok, dann aber sehr dosiert anrühren, nicht dass du am Ende Beton hast dann kannste quasi nicht damit angeln, bin gespannt obs klappt


----------



## joosi (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Ich mache beispielsweise nur 
1kg Paniermehl
200g gemahlene Haselnüsse
und Maden bzw Pinkis 
sehr fängig für Brasse und auch Schleie #6


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Huhu!

Also ich nehme niemals Mais oder Haferflocken zum Feedern. Meiner Meinung nach ist das zu sättigend für die Fische. Ich hab mitlerweile ein Top Futter zum Feedern zusammengemischt. Anfangs hab ich auch alles zsammengemischt was ich hatte... Bisquitmehle, Maismehl usw.. Aber zuviel durcheinander ist oft nicht der Bringer.
War mit meinem neuen Mix 3 mal los und hab einen Brassen nach dem anderen gefangen. 
Hier mal ne grobe Richtung (Ich nehm gern etwas mehr Futter):

-ca 3kg Brassenfertigfutter (billiges von ebay... 30kg für 30 eus)
-ca. 1,5 kg Schokobisquit (Gibts schon für ca 17 euronen pro 15kg sack)
-1 bis anderthalb Päckchen Kokosraspeln (TOP!! Da die Flöckchen aufsteigen)
-1Kg Copra Melasse
-ca. 250g Kakaopulver oder 2 Pakete Schokopuddingpulver mit 200g Zucker.
-Karamel Lockstoff


Das ganze verühre ich mit dem Futterquirl. Dann am Abend vorher anfeuchten. 
AAAber:
Nur so das man gerade so nen Klumpen drücken kann! Also WENIG Wasser. Wer keinen Quirl hat sollte das ganze sieben!
Beim Karamel müsst ihr selber sehen wieviel ihr rein macht. Ich nehme meist Pulver und fürs klebrige noch Liquid. (Ich teste immer nen Probekorb in meiner Spüle zwecks Konsistenz und Verhalten unter Wasser).
Auf meinen Liter Maden kippe ich eine Kappe KaramelLiquid und lasse sie über nacht stehen. Man kann aber auch vorm Auswerfen die Maden kurz eintunken.
Am nächsten Morgen am Wasser riechen die Maden herrlich nach Karamel und das Futter ist dann schön durchgezogen und kann dann je nach belieben noch etwas angefeuchtet werden. Und natürlich reichlich Maden ins Futter.

Petril heil! #6


----------



## Dunraven (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Und bei mir fingen die Bisse erst wieder an als ich Pinkies und Mais ins Feederfutter getan habe. Schon wurden die großen Brassen hungrig. Das Haferflocken und Mais zu sehr sättigen halte ich für eine Falschaussage. Das kommt auf die Anzahl der Fische im Gewässer an und die Größe, dazu noch Wetter, ect.

Btw. 8 Euro für 800g klingt für mich schon nach Feederfutter. Eben Fischmehl für Method Feeder.

Und zu der Mischung sage ich mal nichts außer 3 Kg Brassenfutter von Ebay, da hat er ja einiges zur Auswahl und das sind sehr unterschiedliche Mischungen. Von daher ist das Rezept sinnlos weil die Hauptzutat nicht ausreichend definiert ist.


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass 1kg Futter fast 10€ kosten soll...




ich könnte es mir an deiner stelle auch nicht vorstellen aber der typ dem der laden gehört ist ein ar***ch da kostet auch ein no name wobbler den man für 2 euro bei ebay bekommt schon mal 7-8 euro 



@alle 

wir fahren morgen los ich schreibe euch noch den namen des futters ich kann mich nciht mehr soo genau erinnern aber ich weiß noch das da "feeder" draufsteht  das ergebnis des tages sage ich euch dan morgen ich hoffe mal es wird was weil an der stelle habe ich noch nie geangelt xD


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Und zu der Mischung sage ich mal nichts außer3 Kg Brassenfutter von Ebay, da hat er ja einiges zur Auswahl und das sind sehr unterschiedliche Mischungen. Von daher ist das Rezept sinnlos weil die Hauptzutat nicht ausreichend definiert ist.


 
Das Billigfutter ist alles ein und die selbe Mischung. Hab das schon getestet. In der Preisklasse und Gewichtshöhe ist das identisch. Man sollte nur drauf achten das man auch das "Brassenfutter" nimmt und nicht Feederfutter oder Rotaugenfutter. Ich kann nur sagen das das Rezept bei mir Klasse Erfolge bringt. Jeder hat eben sein Lieblingsfutter bzw. Rezept. Also wäre es nett von Dir nicht zu sagen "Das Rezept ist sinnlos". 
Danke |wavey:


----------



## siloaffe (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Hey Kinners#h 

Also ich hab auch laaaaange mit Futter experimentiert aber ich muss leider sagen: 

Vom Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss kommt nix ans Fertigfutter#6 

Ich nehm das Futter: 

"Feeder" von Extreme (Bode Hausmarke die hamn fürs gleiche geld auch Karpfen/Brassen/Barbe...........)|uhoh: 

Es kostet 30,-€ fürn 20Kg Sack das sind laut Adam Rißling 1,50€ je Kg da kann mir keiner erzählen das er ein Qualitativ gleichwertiges Futter für nen schmaleren Kurs zusammen mixt!!!

Meistens nehme ich sogar nur ca 1Kg Futter und mische es mit ca 2Kg Paniermehl (nur von Weizenbrötchen) welches ich für 10,-€ den 20Kg Sack vom Bäcker kaufe 

Efektiv kostet mich das Futter dann (ohne Lebendköder) weniger als 1,-€/KG|bigeyes dafür kann ich mir nix zusammenbrauen und es ist von Körnung und Beschaffenheit echt super#6 

Brassen und Barben Stehen total drauf!!!!! 

(Wenns auf Plötze oder Rotfeeder geht nehm ich noch 2 Dosen Mais welche ich komplett mit Saft Püriere und ins Futter mische. Für Barben kommt ne Hand voll Käse Raspeln rein.....)

LG Markus|wavey:


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

sind grade zurück von der weser eig wären wir noch länger geblieben aber es war viel zu windig das ergebnis ist ein kleiner karpfen und eine brasse und zwei große brassen 1Kg+ sind angelissen.

das futter da sich gekauft habe heißt"ultra baits" für 8euro/ 800gr


----------



## Dunraven (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



gurkenfahrstuhl schrieb:


> Das Billigfutter ist alles ein und die selbe Mischung. Hab das schon getestet. In der Preisklasse und Gewichtshöhe ist das identisch.



Ich mische also Paniermehl mit Maismehl und verkaufe es als Brassenfutter bei Ebay und das ist dann auch genau das selbe? 
Bei den ganzen Anbietern die Futter anbieten bringt es eben wenig zu sagen nimm Brassenfutter von Ebay. Es gibt genug Händler die selber Futter mischen und das dann verkaufen. Von daher bleibe ich dabei das es sich nicht um das gleiche Futter handeln muss bei z.B. 4 verschiedenen Verkäufern wenn die Brassenfutter anbieten.

@Siloaffe: Da greife ich dann lieber zum VdE Fertigfutter für 20 Euro bei 15 Kg. Das ist da nochmal günstiger und wenn ich es strecken will gibt es dann ja noch 15 Kg Paniermehl für 6-7 Euro als Möglichkeit. Gutes Fertigfutter kann auch von Markenherstellern günstig sein und Hausmarken schlagen.


----------



## siloaffe (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



Dunraven schrieb:


> @Siloaffe: Da greife ich dann lieber zum VdE Fertigfutter für 20 Euro bei 15 Kg. Das ist da nochmal günstiger und wenn ich es strecken will gibt es dann ja noch 15 Kg Paniermehl für 6-7 Euro als Möglichkeit. Gutes Fertigfutter kann auch von Markenherstellern günstig sein und Hausmarken schlagen.




Hey Dunraven#h 

Das Futter von VdE kenne ich leider nicht und weis so aus em Stehgreif nicht wo ich es beziehen kann#c 

Kannst mir ja mal ne BezugsQuelle nennen das währ echt ne coole Sache!!!!

Zum Paniermehl: 
Ob 7€ für 15Kg oder 10€ für 20€ ist ja kaum erwähnenswert und normalerweise ist vom Brot über Brötchen alles drin... Der Bäcker macht mir aber auf Bestellung nen Sack aus nur Weizenbrötchen:vik:

Heut zu Tage ist ja auch die Anfahrt ein Kostenfaktor den es zu bedenken gilt!!!!!:c 

Wenn ich jede Woche mim Pkw zum Bode fahren müsste (ca.40km) währe es für mich auch zu überlegen auf ein anderes Futter um zu steigen!!! 

Aber ich komm 3-4 mal in der Woche mim Lkw da vorbei und daher ist es für mich die beste und billigste Lösung#6 

Bei uns sind die Angelgeschäfte sehr dünn gesäht es gibt noch nen Aquaristik-Laden der ne Angelecke hat aber da zahlste richtig(1Kg 4,95€#q)|uhoh:

Zur Not kann man da mal was holen bevor me die 40km fährt aber wirklich nur in der Not....|uhoh: 

LG Markus|wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Hm also das sind dann natürlich Messe Preise.
Aber für den preis bekommt man es bei Moritz Kaltenkirchen zum Futterfest. Ansonsten ist bei seinem Futterfest NB Angelsport nur etwas teurer mit 28 Euro für 20 Kg VdE Futter. Der Versendet dann auch aber das kostet 8 Euro Porto. Immer Ende Feb/Anfang März sind die. Habe dieses Jahr auch ca. 100 Kg Futter eingekauft und mein Kumpel noch mal das selbe. Unsere Teamkollegen haben dann noch stärker zugeschlagen, aber bei guter Lagerung hält das sich ja auch gut.

Hier http://marcelvandeneynde.blogspot.com/ kannst Du Dich über VdE Futter schlau lesen. Im Angebot sind meist Record Silver, Turbo, Carp und dann evt. noch ein paar andere Sorten.


----------



## David Kanal (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

das futter da sich gekauft habe heißt"ultra baits" für 8euro/ 800gr[/QUOTE]


8€ für 800g Futter ?|kopfkrat

Das ist mal ein heftiger Kurs |bigeyes


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



David Kanal schrieb:


> das futter da sich gekauft habe heißt"ultra baits" für 8euro/ 800gr




8€ für 800g Futter ?|kopfkrat

Das ist mal ein heftiger Kurs |bigeyes[/QUOTE]



ja das ist das problem der macht alles sehr teuer wie das beispiel ein no name wobbler der in ebay 2 euro kostet der kostet dort 7 euro #q#q#q  den laden dort kann man in den müll werfen -.-


----------



## Firehawk81 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Dann bestell die masse deines Zeug einfach online.


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Dann bestell die masse deines Zeug einfach online.




meinte eltern sind ein bisschen dagegen das ich sachen im internet bestellen #d|uhoh:


----------



## Firehawk81 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Na da bist du ja richtig am A...... .

Haste einen Angelkumpel? Dann über ihn bestellen.


----------



## Slick (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Ich benutze Van den Eynde Record Silber+Additive.Ich hab früher auch fast das Fertigfutter zu 50% gestreckt mit Paniermehl,gerösten Maismehl und Erde.Seitdem ich den Streckanteil auf 33% runtergeschraubt habe beißt es viel besser(gleiche Angelstelle,gleiche Uhrzeit(Mittags wo wieso meist nix beißt)) und soviel Kostet das Fertigfutter auch nicht mehr,wie Paniermehl Maismehl usw. ,aber die Menge machts.|supergri

Ich bin kaum nachgekommen mit dem Abhaken,da ich mit zwei Ruten gefischt habe(wenn sich nichts tut haste du wenigsten 2 Haken im Wasser),gab es auch öfters zwei Bisse gleichzeitig.Seitdem Mische ich mein Futter mit der Devise *Weniger ist oft Mehr*.

Meine Mischung.

VdE Silver 1kg
dazu 0,5 kg Streckmittel(33% Paniermehl, 33% Erde und 33% gerösteten Maismehl)
dann 5-10% gerösteten Hanfmehl,meistens 10%(150g)
dann auf 1 kg Futter 50 g Additive z.B. Excotic ,Caramel, Rotauge
als Partikel gequollen Hanf, Maden, Popcornmehl, Kokusraspeln, Haferflocken 

Mais benutze ich nicht mehr,bringt hier nichts.Haben wohl ein Maisüberschuß  ,weil fast jeder zweiter Angler kiloweise Mais anfüttert.

Das Fertigfutter als 2 kg Packungen,das behält schon das Aroma als so ein großer 20kg Sack und kann nach Bedarf schön handlich mitgenommen werden.

p.s. hat wer Erfahrung mit dem Marcel Van Den Eynde Basis Mix?
Es wäre bestimmt optimal zum Strecken.


----------



## Dunraven (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Also wenn das Aroma der 20 Kg Säcke im Herbst noch für Top Platzierungen beim IAM oder anderen großen Fischen reicht, dann mache ich mir keine Sorgen darum. 
Fürs handliche Mitnehmen gibt es ja auch Beutel oder Eimer in die man es abfüllen kann.


----------



## Slick (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Also wenn das Aroma der 20 Kg Säcke im Herbst noch für Top Platzierungen beim IAM oder anderen großen Fischen reicht, dann mache ich mir keine Sorgen darum.
> Fürs handliche Mitnehmen gibt es ja auch Beutel oder Eimer in die man es abfüllen kann.



Ich hatte letztens meine Mischungen fertig gemacht und in luftdichte Eimer abgefüllt und bis sie ganz voll waren.Die Mischungen lagerten dann circa 2 Monate und ich entnahm vor dem Fischen meine benötigte Menge.Beim befeuchten der Mischung roch es nicht so gut(intensiv),wie die Mischung welche direkt aus der Packung kam.


----------



## Paxcom (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Mit welchen Zutaten kann ich dafür sorgen, dass das Futter gut aus dem Futterkorb fällt? Also sich gut auflöst.

Natürlich abgesehen vom Fertigfutter. Also was nehmen die Profis damit man nicht einen Steinklumpen sondern ein gut zerfallendes Futter erhällt?

Danke


----------



## Fr33 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Die nehmen einfach versch. Futtermehle nicht NICHT Paniermehl aus dem Discounter ;D

Mitlerweile würde ich keine Experiment eingehen und einfach Fertigmischungen kaufen. Muss ja nicht was Mosella oder Sensas zu teueren KG preisen sein. Gibt viele Anbieter die Futter für unter 2€ das Kilo anbieten. Das ist quasi bereit zum angeln. Und da gibts inzwischen für jeden Gewässer und Fischtyp eigene Sorten.....

Früher hatte ich mal selbst mit Waffelmehl, Zwiebackmehl usw + Aromen mein Futter angerührt. Mitlerweile gibts 20kg Großsäcke vom Futterspezi und das wird je nach laune gefärbt oder geflavourt


----------



## Paxcom (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Ich wollte mir gerne eine einfache Mischung machen, mit der ich beim Stippen anfüttern sowie mit Futterkorb angeln kann. 

Mit welchen Futtermehlen erreiche ich genau, dass ich keinen festen Klumpen sondern ein gut lösliches Futter habe?

danke


----------



## Hannoi1896 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Warum sollte man kein Paniermehl vom Discounter verwenden? #d

Ich mische mein Futter immer folgendermaßen:
1kg Sensas Feederfutter für 2,99€ wird mit 300g Paniermehl und 200g Maismehl gestreckt. Dazu kommen dann noch Haferflocken und entweder Maden, Würmer oder Mais je nach Hakenköder. Wenn man das ganze vor Zugabe der Partikel siebt und nicht zu viel Wasser hinzugibt, hat man eine wunderbare Futtermischung mit hoher Lockwirkung. Da mir diese 1,5kg Futter eigentlich für eine Tour ausreichen, stimmt auch der Preis.



Paxcom schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir gerne eine einfache Mischung  machen, mit der ich beim Stippen anfüttern sowie mit Futterkorb angeln  kann.
> 
> Mit welchen Futtermehlen erreiche ich genau, dass ich keinen festen Klumpen sondern ein gut lösliches Futter habe?
> 
> danke



Mehle, die geringe Bindung haben, wie zum Beispiel Maismehl


----------



## Fr33 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Fürs Feedern klebt mir das eher grobe Paniermehl aus der Packung zu sehr. Wenn überhaupt, dann feines Paniermehl nehmen.

ich strecke mein Futter meist je nach Bedinung mit Zwieback + feinem Brotmehl + Bisquit und mehr oder weniger Bindung in der Substanz zu haben.


----------



## Cool1997 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Kann ich dich Futtermischung auf Brassen nehmen ?
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...Path=775_21_1535_41_89_1152&products_id=27032
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...Path=775_21_1535_41_89_1152&products_id=32616
Alles beide zussamen mischen.

oder lieber der  ?
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...Path=775_21_1535_41_89_1152&products_id=48299
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...Path=775_21_1535_41_89_1152&products_id=48311
??


----------



## Hannoi1896 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



Cool1997 schrieb:


> Kann ich dich Futtermischung auf Brassen nehmen ?
> http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...Path=775_21_1535_41_89_1152&products_id=27032
> http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...Path=775_21_1535_41_89_1152&products_id=32616
> Alles beide zussamen mischen.
> ...



Schwer zu sagen...
Ich kenne eigentlich nur das Fertigfutter von Top Secret und konnte damit eigentlich immer gut fangen. Die Mischung, die du oben angegeben hast, ist top fürs Stillgewässer.


----------



## Slick (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



Cool1997 schrieb:


> Kann ich dich Futtermischung auf Brassen nehmen ?
> http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...Path=775_21_1535_41_89_1152&products_id=27032
> http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...Path=775_21_1535_41_89_1152&products_id=32616
> Alles beide zussamen mischen.
> ...



Nimm doch die Hausmischung vom Schirmer,die wird günstiger sein und hochwertig und im Endeffekt ist die Brassenmischung nur gröber mehr ned.Ich fisch mit feinem Futter(wenig grobe Partikel auf Brassen) und wenn du die Partikel usw dazu gibt past es,dann haben sie genug zu Knabbern am Futterplatz.


----------



## Cool1997 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*

Meinst du das ? http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...Path=775_21_1535_41_89_1152&products_id=43419


----------



## Slick (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Feederfutter*



Cool1997 schrieb:


> Meinst du das ? http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...Path=775_21_1535_41_89_1152&products_id=43419



Jap,aber dann halt einen 15 kg Sack damit du mit dem Preis niedriger kommst.Da ein 3kg Beutel nur maximal für 2 Tage reicht.

oder du nimmst http://shop.strato.de/epages/15458104.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15458104/Products/%22Eynde%20Record%20silber%2010x2kg%22

Extra für Brassen oder das Allround http://shop.strato.de/epages/15458104.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15458104/Products/%22Eynde%20Record%20Gold%2010x2kg%22

hast halt dann mehr qualitatives Futter. |rolleyes und es wird dich nicht enttäuschen.:vik:

oder hier mal etwas günstiger http://www.nbangelsport.de/index.php/cat/c18_Van-den-Eynde.html/XTCsid/98e9a4e35c16c8e8b4c1f8ed59c6d6d8


----------

